# First shot at tuna steaks



## RBFloat (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone share an easy but tasty recipe for me to prepare some yellowfin tuna steaks?

I am taking my first shot at it on Sunday.

By the way, happy new year to everyone!



RBFloat

Vestavia Hills, AL


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

This is from the recipe section of the old forum. Good thread lots of replies.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=23819&posts=17


----------



## croakerchoker (Oct 1, 2007)

MARINATE IT IN SOY SAUCE, LITTLE BIT OF HONEY AND WASABI POWDER TO TASTE(SAVE SOME FOR DIPPING LATER) FOR AN HOUR. COVER IT IN SEASOMY SEEDS. GET GRILL AS HOT AS YA CAN AND COOK ABOUT 45 SECONDS ON EACH SIDE. I DID IT LAST WEEKEND, IT WAS GREAT.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Didnt I tell you that those things were not worth eating...Just drop them by my house on the way back and I will get rid of them for you. :letsdrink

Just sprinkle with some pepper osr southern flavor and throw on the grill for a few seconds each side leaving the inside pink and slice into 1/4" strips and dip in a mixture of soy sauce and wasabi paste.


----------

